# Headlight Upgrade



## David Hammon (Jan 1, 2019)

Just purchased a 28" Craftsman and want to upgrade the lighting that came with it... Want to add 2 LED pod lights aside from the original light... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------

